# Re-etching



## aaronsgibson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey all, well I've been using my Tojiro Damascus for about 5-6 years and the etching has worn off and I was wondering if I could go about doing the re-etching that Dave posted in the other forums or if there is another way to go about it. Thanks again. And also here is where I got it. 

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=01.508&dept_id=22987 


I know that there are some blades out there that have a painted on Damascus not sure if this is one of them or not. But thanks again.


----------



## MikeZ (Mar 27, 2011)

i heard the same thing they use to etch circuit boars they sell that stuff at radio shack you can use to re etch the blades.. im thinking about trying it myself


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 28, 2011)

I have only etched a few blades,the process that Dave uses is the best.You can mix the ferric chloride with water 1:4 or 1:3 if you don't want to mix two acids.It will not etch as fas but that might be a good thing if it's your first attempt.


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 28, 2011)

and remember, always add chemicals to water, never pour water over chemicals.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I just have to pick up some of the etching liquid at Radio shack here shortly and go about giving it a shot.


----------



## festally (Mar 28, 2011)

I did it a couple of weeks ago. I used Dave&#8217;s instructions as a guide with a 50/50 mixture of white vinegar and muriatic acid ( I couldn&#8217;t find ferric chloride). It took a couple of tries and a bit of experimenting, but it was fun. 

It&#8217;s ubber important to do a good job of presanded & cleaning the blade. I found presanding upto 1k grit worked well and used alchohol to really clean the blade. Any oil / finger prints causes blotching.


----------

